# Horrible pictures of dead caps



## trodas (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like to dedicate this thread to the most horrible pictures of dead caps you guys can find   Just to scare these guys, who think that "this can never happen to them"  Let's start with HP Pavilion machine pic. TMS 1500uF caps, machine shutting down in 30 sec after power on:







Frankly I would not dare to turn it on... Picture from Carcenomy user on TechPowerUp forums


----------



## trodas (Sep 8, 2007)

What about PSU on fire thanks to Hec caps?

Klara's PC (Morphs frield, girl - but not girlfriend  ), Eurocase PSU - Hec caps:


----------



## trodas (Sep 9, 2007)

HP Pavilion with TMS caps score again! 






Picture courtesy of user cchalogamer from overclockersclub forum


----------



## Grings (Sep 9, 2007)

My old Leadtek (winfast) K7NCR18D pro2, and it's GSC caps, ive got an old jetway kt266 with knackered caps somewhere (also GSC), but no camera atm


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

I wish i would have taken pics of the video card i had go up in smoke.It had 5 caps that vented.


----------



## trodas (Sep 9, 2007)

*Grings* - these are obviously Teapo caps  No surprise, also bad brand. List of bad brands are there: http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=19&extra=page=1
But maybe you can post just the thumbnail from imageshack? 


*p_o_s_pc* - that is a damn shame  Well, maybe next time. What was that GFX cardie? 


MSI MS-6368 and Chhsi caps.






Picture courtesy of user markiemrboo from overclockersclub forum


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 9, 2007)

It was a older BFG Geforce 4 mx4000 i had a 100% overclock on it.


----------



## Buckaroo Banzai (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a MSI K7N420 Pro and an Antec SP 350 PSU die seperate deaths due to puking caps. No pics to show though.


----------



## trodas (Sep 11, 2007)

Gigabyte GA-8IRXP mobo, user smargs2 from OCAU forum and 3300uF 6.3V GSC caps







*Buckaroo Banzai* - Antec 480W NEO PSU killed my DFI LP B... They used a inferior Fuhjyyu caps that destroyed my DFI LP B...


----------



## trodas (Sep 12, 2007)

I just photographed JetWay V400DB caps. I think everyone will like the sight 




6 pieces of GSC 2200uF 6.3V


----------



## kwchang007 (Sep 12, 2007)

These pics are gruesome.  I mean.....it'd just be horrible to have busted caps.


----------



## spud107 (Sep 13, 2007)

lots of dead caps lol, look like the leaky ones in my old ms-6368,also i had one of those inch wide ones in an amp blow up when i was tinkering, quite messy, the dent is still there on the ceiling. . .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2007)

this thread is nice... It isn't as big of a hit as i was wanting to see.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2007)

The vary first pic looks like my old P3 HP did. before i got the caps replaced.


----------



## trodas (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on sucesfull recapt, then!  


OST cap on Asus P5AD2 Premium, used roughly half year with P4 3.6 GHz (Prescott rev D0 (119A current draw...) )


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks but i wish i could take credit for it. I had one of my friends dad do it for me.It is still running even overclocked.


----------



## trodas (Sep 14, 2007)

Heheh, well, that. Okay  Maybe it is better not to mess with something you did not know how to do it precisely, so it is wise to let it make someone who is know what is he doing 


Speaking about GSC caps - Peter's GSC caps in GF2MX400






...and even the topmost left one, witch looked "reasonably" well for GSC look this way from bottom


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 14, 2007)

Those caps look bad. I have never seem a cap that bad.


----------



## Carcenomy (Sep 20, 2007)

Mmmmm, exploding capacitors...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2007)

trodas said:


> Heheh, well, that. Okay  Maybe it is better not to mess with something you did not know how to do it precisely, so it is wise to let it make someone who is know what is he doing
> 
> 
> Speaking about GSC caps - Peter's GSC caps in GF2MX400
> ...



that is the worst i have ever seen. thats just damned scaring me.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 20, 2007)

can anny one tell me how that comes? popping up caps ?


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 20, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> can anny one tell me how that comes? popping up caps ?



As they age and or lose their ability to work properly they "pop" from an excessive build up of Hydrogen gas. They may also Hiss, Buzz, Click, or Scream, just proir to this ocuring.  Usually the electrolight (liqiud) inside leaks out also.


----------



## trodas (Sep 20, 2007)

*Mussels* - yea, they are pretty bad - but I saw worser - when they exploded 


*Morgoth* - because of either excess stress (that can kill even a good cap!) or - mostly - because of being made from stolen incomplete formula bad cap. This is extremly comon. In fact, all cusomer grade PSUs containing bad caps. The difference between them are just a difference if they use the good of bad caps (like Teapo and OST - Enermax 620W Liberty, for example) or if they use Fuhjyyu inferior bad crap caps (for example GTR 450W-Li PSU - http://www.jonnyguru.com/review_details.php?id=26&page_num=2 - http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/lainazurael/GTR450WLiPSU/photo#5060734595702707810 ) from the bad caps list, witch is rather long anyway: http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=19&extra=page=1


*Namslas90* - 





> They may also Hiss, Buzz, Click, or Scream, just proir to this ocuring.


That is, mostly, the coils that make the sounds anyway. As the cap is losing their ability to act as buffer and filter the spikes, they made it's way to the coils and they start generating sound as the spikes become too harsh that even the harmony frequency can become audible...

GSC caps in Peter's mainboard:






Panasonic FM cap (good maker and type too) wrongly polarized by me in Abot ST6R mobo on the Vcore imput caps place:


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 20, 2007)

then i dont have to worie abouth it havent seen that in 7 years on my own mobo


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

what do coils do?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 20, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> then i dont have to worie abouth it havent seen that in 7 years on my own mobo



that doesn't mean anything...  The rig that i had the caps replaced on was about that old.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 22, 2007)

wish i had shots of my K7S5A-pro those were some blown caps 

things that died on my K7S5A-pro

IDE channel 2
soundcard
caps blown 

and yet after all that when my K7N2-delta popped after an attempt @ a 100% oc on a t-bred 2000+ my K7S5A-pro booted up with that cpu on it  good times good times


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 22, 2007)

MSI Mobo, no longer works, gotta be the caps. Tops are popped up one is open/venting.


----------



## trodas (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lelon - known bad cap brand - busted:*







 

 

 

 

 

 



Lelon caps provided by -HoNy-


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 1, 2008)

My dads caps look like some of the above the pc still works ok though but this lot shows you are better to buy quality boards with solid state caps if not would melting solder on top work?? who knows but i have solid state so i dnt care lol nice thread by the way.


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 1, 2008)

All MSI boards in the manufactured in 2001~2002 had caps problems.I have met with 4 like them.SO It would be easy if you chk your MSI boards at that time.


----------



## zCexVe (Feb 1, 2008)

ATM I have an Intel 915 desktop board which fried 3 sets of 2x1GB DDR RAMS.Owner replaced the board and gave me the board to check.Found out a cap was bad near the RAM slots,asuming its the cause.A leg has been broken  Its a 6.3v 820uF cap.In my country they are not available/I cant find in old mobos.So its useless now.

And the MSI MS6178 ver1.1 board I have now have 11 poped caps made by "Chhsi"


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 2, 2008)

wow the thread still has some life left in it.


----------



## nora.e (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got an older board that still works, in the kids' comp but is starting to show the sighns of leaking as pictured above. Is it posible to just replace them now with new ones of the same value, and save the board?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

nora.e said:


> I've got an older board that still works, in the kids' comp but is starting to show the sighns of leaking as pictured above. Is it posible to just replace them now with new ones of the same value, and save the board?



entirely possible. its just a lot of work.


----------



## flashstar (Feb 3, 2008)

*Bad Caps?*

Who determines a "bad cap" brand? My Fortron Source 500 watt blue storm and 2 other 400 watt Blue Storms that I have all have OST "bad caps" and I have not had any issues with them whatsoever, even though I have been using all 3 for 3 years. My Cooler Master Real Power 750 also has OST "bad caps" and it is rock solid... 

Anyway, I take the list of bad cap manufacturers with a grain of salt. I'm sure that many of those companies have had both good and bad batches and various grades of caps. You can't condemn the whole company for making a mistake one time.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

flashstar said:


> Who determines a "bad cap" brand? My Fortron Source 500 watt blue storm and 2 other 400 watt Blue Storms that I have all have OST "bad caps" and I have not had any issues with them whatsoever, even though I have been using all 3 for 3 years. My Cooler Master Real Power 750 also has OST "bad caps" and it is rock solid...
> 
> Anyway, I take the list of bad cap manufacturers with a grain of salt. I'm sure that many of those companies have had both good and bad batches and various grades of caps. You can't condemn the whole company for making a mistake one time.



it depends on the use. each brand would have different capacity capacitors (rofl) and i can beleive mobo manufs using the lowest ones that would work - if they'd used larger capacity ones, they probably wouldnt die so fast.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 3, 2008)

On a Creative X-Fi:


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 3, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> On a Creative X-Fi:



yours?


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Feb 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> entirely possible. its just a lot of work.



I assumed it was just soldering them back into the board, is there more to it than that?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 3, 2008)

Can gigabytes "Ultra Durable All Solid Capaciters" pop?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

CarolinaKSU said:


> I assumed it was just soldering them back into the board, is there more to it than that?



to me, that IS hard work.



ShadowFold said:


> Can gigabytes "Ultra Durable All Solid Capaciters" pop?



Nope. no chemicals to pop. my asus has those, and i love it for it (also, they're easier to heatsink if you pump lots of volts  )


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't believe nobody's gone for the "busta  cap in your ass" joke.

I have a Socket A mobo around here with some busted caps; I'll fish out the cam later.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> I can't believe nobody's gone for the "busta  cap in your ass" joke.
> 
> I have a Socket A mobo around here with some busted caps; I'll fish out the cam later.



woot woot! do want!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 3, 2008)

ive had a mobo die by blowing all the power phase caps to sherds all thats left was soem thread looking tings.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2008)

i know of two that had caps catch on fire - one was a friend talking over teamspeak.
" OH GOD OH GOD ITS ON FIRE..."
*static noises*

a few mins later 
"player connected""
so guys... is the foam in a fire extinguisher conductive?"
*assorted laughter*
"oh shit its smoking again....*
"player disconnected"

His caps near the AGP slot went, and took the card, mobo and one stick of ram out.
To be honest, the fire extinguisher may have been to blame for some of that. (it was a foam one for electrical fires, but even so)


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 3, 2008)

"Lelon is a pioneer electrolytic capacitor manufacturer in the world, who insists on three primary principles are quality, delivery and low cost."

They should read this thread and think again.

Question - My asus K8N-E is starting to see it's final days and I've noticed that some caps are like "pointed" almost ready to go off. Should I exchange thoose? They are the one's sitting nearest to the 24-Pin connector btw...


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 3, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> yours?





No - just ran across that pic online . . . but, funny thing - I had my card out working on it today, and that same cap on mine is starting to look a little funny 

I should prob order up a set for this card sometime soon


----------



## Monkeywoman (Feb 3, 2008)

how would one prevent this from happening?


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 3, 2008)

you can't, really . . . aside from purchasing higher end hardware, or hardware that uses solid state capacitors.

But, the electrolyte capacitors will fail sooner or later.  The really cheap ones can fail within a couple of weeks, some might last a couple of months, some longer.  The better quality ones will typically outlast the component itself, though.


----------



## FilipM (Feb 3, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i know of two that had caps catch on fire - one was a friend talking over teamspeak.
> " OH GOD OH GOD ITS ON FIRE..."
> *static noises*
> 
> ...





ROFLMAO!!! 

But still, I feel sorry for the guy.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

Monkeywoman said:


> how would one prevent this from happening?



keep the components cool, and dry if possible. The one that caught fire on my friend was overclocked 24/7 and near an open window - overnight frosts got in and cause condensation, which made them die faster somehow.

That was a pretty excessive case, but really all you can do is delay it or buy a board with solid caps.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> No - just ran across that pic online . . . but, funny thing - I had my card out working on it today, and that same cap on mine is starting to look a little funny
> 
> I should prob order up a set for this card sometime soon



well, you can use a Blackgate 2200µf, 16v electrolytic cap to replace the one that was shown leaking in your pic and it will actually provide better sound than the original. Nichicons work well, too.


----------



## Grings (Feb 4, 2008)

Solid caps do still blow guys http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=151968


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

Grings said:


> Solid caps do still blow guys http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=151968



that looks like a ferrite coil - not a cap.

read later down... it really was a solid cap. it just exploded beyond all recognition.


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> that looks like a ferrite coil - not a cap.
> 
> read later down... it really was a solid cap. it just exploded beyond all recognition.



he replaced it with a sanyo:shadedshu
i guess he wants it to blow again...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> he replaced it with a sanyo:shadedshu
> i guess he wants it to blow again...



yeah. from what i saw, all of the people who had them die were at 1.6v or higher, and 90% of them had negative CPU temps (most likely those people were the ones to overvolt higher)

i dont run beyond 1.45 so i'm fine


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 4, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> well, you can use a Blackgate 2200µf, 16v electrolytic cap to replace the one that was shown leaking in your pic and it will actually provide better sound than the original. Nichicons work well, too.



Well, as I intend to recap and re-component the whole card (Jamicons are good, but they're notorious for leaking sooner or later), the Blackgate is premo on my list, and for the rest of the lineup I was thinking Nichicons also, or possibly Rubycons.  That specific one I found a pic of is the single most notorious cap for causing problems on the X-Fis, prob due to it being the power filter for the board.

On the early cards (without heatsinks for the APU), the smaller caps would usually go first, though.  The addition of the heatsink solved that problem.


----------



## trodas (Feb 5, 2008)

There is a lot of things posted about caps, so I would like to take a small pause and tell there something about caps and lifetime.

Bad news first - every capacitor will fail.
No arguing there, please, it is sad yet true. Every.

Caps have a life span. However it is like 2 000 to 7 000h per type (some even more) at the rated maximal temperature 105°C and with maximal ripple. Now for each 10°C down from the rated 105°C (for the 105°C caps) does the guaranteed lifetime DOUBLE (still with maximal ripple!)  Hence in the absolutely WORST case:
105°C - 2 000h
95°C - 4 000h
85°C - 8 000h
75°C - 16 000h
65°C - 32 000h
55°C - 64 000h
45°C - 128 000h
Now bear in mind, that year has only 8 544h  Hence well-cooled cap has to stay alive at least 14,9 years with every parameter in limits. Caps failing in good environment in like year or two are most common. Some excellent designs with Teapos (mine ABit ST6R) make 5 years. But that is still far from what they should last.
Hence they are bad caps.

Some bad caps fail and leak even w/o actually being used. These are even inferior brands of bad caps and caps like GSC, G-Luxon and Fuhjyyu are among them. From the better side of bad caps are OST, Teapo and few others.

Yet still they are bad caps and ANY hardware that use them (especially PSUs!) will fail and in the process, will make YOUR mainboard fail. Overclocking and folding accelerate the process, but it is inevitable.

Furthermore, they did not "corrode" at all. What is happening is, that cap is made full of electrolyte. This is water with additives. Good additives prevent the water from breakdown to Oxygen and Hydrogen when current is being drawn. Bad ones - cheapo ones - did not prevent it much, so inside the cap is building a pressure. Hence bad caps start bulging and eventually it end up in explosion, because Hydrogen and Oxygen mix is extremely explosive.
Check out what happen to Space Shuttle Challenger. Yea, that was it.
Some caps just dry out, some explode at the end. Teapos usually dry out (no leaking, bulging!) and G-Luxons usually explode. That is why there are these vents for - so the force of the explosion is low and directed directly up, not damaging PCB.
Once cap explode near your face and you lose your hearing for a while, you will know that caps can be very dangerous things and it is not wise to confuse corrosion and explosion 



Asia-X caps in OCZ PSU:





User spyder from BadCaps forum.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 5, 2008)

trodas said:


> There is a lot of things posted about caps, so I would like to take a small pause and tell there something about caps and lifetime.
> 
> Bad news first - every capacitor will fail.
> No arguing there, please, it is sad yet true. Every.
> ...




very informative!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2008)

oh my, i cant believe ive never seen this thread before. im going to have nightmares now


----------



## trodas (Feb 6, 2008)

Sacon FZ caps on Magic-pro - it is a JetWay OEM





Don't let them fool you. They are NOT polymers, these are sleevless electrolyte caps, and a bad ones, I might add. JetWay do this all the time. Remember their mobos full of GSC crap-caps?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2008)

i have a jetway mobo it has a lifetime war so who cares what caps it has 


BTW jetway=machspeed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think the manufacturers know about this,and know its inevitable.Thats why i think they put the lines on the top of em,so they can split/vent instead of exploding.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 6, 2008)

Grings said:


> Solid caps do still blow guys http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=151968



Ye grings but look at the oc he had  4.5GHz and 1.65V core on a E6700 he was pushing it too far under normal operation or sensible overclocking it probably wouldnt have happend and after the repair job he did  quietly with his tail between his legs in shame toned it down to a respectable 3.8ghz and 1.330v running 4.5ghz 1.65v core was just sheer abuse even the best caps can only take so much i bet he ran it 24/7 at that too.And the fact that it blew right near the atx power feed id say the overclock was drawing alot of wattage and it heated up. i think its still safe to say that solid state caps are the best way to go for life expectancy i mean some of these guys that thought ill save a few bucks by buying a cheap mobo only to see it go up in flames and loose most of the other parts too they didnt really save nothing in the end it was an expensive move.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 6, 2008)

When it comes to overclocking you have to remember you are running things outside the recomended factory settings even mobos with overclocking capabilitys dont come with any guarentees its always do so at your own risk.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 6, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> When it comes to overclocking you have to remember you are running things outside the recomended factory settings even mobos with overclocking capabilitys dont come with any guarentees its always do so at your own risk.



+1

It's the most underrated #1 rule of OCing - do so at your own risk.

But, this is also where the difference between cheap, low-end boards and quality, high-end boards comes into play.  Certain brands can withstand the abuse far much better than others, but everything has a limit, though.


----------



## trodas (Feb 6, 2008)

*cdawall* - blah, blah, blah. For example my JetWay V600DAP use as ram cache a chip, that is made for KT266/333 chipsets and has a 166Mhz limit. JetWay proudly say this mobo is 200Mhz FSB capable and even offer in bios FSB setting up to 252Mhz.
Overclocking components, lying to customers and cheating customers on caps you call "jetway=machspeed"? 


*tigger69* - yes, these caps have vents for these reasons. When they fail (even vents performing can be made cheapo!) the explosion is dramatic. Remember this pic from Random Murderer...?



Now you know what I mean.
And I disagree with you. It is not inevitable. Good caps never do this, unless they are overstressed by bad caps in PSU (usual case) or unless they are not overpolarized. Or overheated over 105°C ...


*Nitro-Max* - 





> And the fact that it blew right near the atx power feed id say the overclock was drawing alot of wattage and it heated up.



And his is your explaination what happend?
What if I offer you a better one? *The OCZ PSU is well-known to have crappy Teapo bad caps inside.* If you stress it, it generate excessive (and I mean excessive!) ripple that will blow ANY cap.
Another explaination possible is, that the cheapo Asus mobo has underrated caps - I mean, come on! There are even empty sockets for Vcore imput caps - this is unforgivable! The quality Os-cons are only 560uF at the end of Vcore - even I get my hands on 820uF Os-cons with the same size and IIRC 1000uF versions are made as well of the SEPC Os-cons. Why not use them?!
And input cap just a 270uF? You gotta be kidding me. Any cap will blew up there. The capacity is laughably low. Especially for overclocking. This is a bad joke. Total imput Vcore capacity had a GREAT impact on resulting Vcore stability and I usualy go for 3x 3300uF or 4x 3300uF caps when intend to hit 3Ghz with AXP. I know that there are more that just one cap, but still, what is the total? And what CPU are we talking about? 
And final possible explaination - the Fujitsu cap that blew-up could be fake one.
And ever if it is not a fake one, then the higher voltage polymers technology (yes, 16V is a problem to made in polymers!) are new and Taiwan-made and I did not exactly and fully trust i yet. And even if it is trustworthy (I still have my doubts, Japs did not made it and they started with polymers abou 40 years ago, so, it maybe are just patched with hot needle stuff...), it is absolutely stupid to use polymers in the Vcore imput. Polymers shine in hi-frequency regulation. If you use then on low frequency, you get worser results that from average elyte cap. And in PSU regulation, we talk about low frequency, suitable for elytes. So a bunch of Samxon GC/GA or Rubycon MCZ or Nicicon HZ caps would do wonders here, while the polymers are there entierly wrongly.
Of course, it allow to marketing the mobo as "all solid caps only" BS. It is true then, but they are never optimal. They are suboptimal at best, more likely mediocre.
Stupid move.
If you want more reading on the subject, you should take the words of specialist, a old Australia guy Davmax:
http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=93&extra=page=1




> i think its still safe to say that solid state caps are the best way to go for life expectancy



That depends on usage, if they are geniune and if they are NOT connected to bad caps in PSU. No easy answers and generalization works there. It is not like "Either are with us, or you are with the terrorists. -G.W.Bush". It is simply not black and white.
It depends. And in this case, it is bad caps in psu and dumb and overcheap mobo design. Before overclocking it should be recapped completely.



> i mean some of these guys that thought ill save a few bucks by buying a cheap mobo only to see it go up in flames and loose most of the other parts too they didnt really save nothing in the end it was an expensive move



Who says that "I'm not that rich to buy cheap stuff." anyway? 



> When it comes to overclocking you have to remember you are running things outside the recomended factory settings even mobos with overclocking capabilitys dont come with any guarentees its always do so at your own risk.



Indeed. What most people do NOT realize that some settings ARE in bios, but are NOT intended to use  Why they are in bios? Just to make the mobo looks cool and overclockable. Just like the JetWay V600DAP with 166Mhz ram cache chip and 252Mhz in bios that the board never ever could manage, not even if I supply a direct 3,3V to the ram cache chip and cool it's core directly with lixuid oxygen 


*imperialreign* - 





> difference between cheap, low-end boards and quality, high-end boards comes into play. Certain brands can withstand the abuse far much better than others, but everything has a limit, though



I would add that overclocking on underrated PSU ( he use just 520W PSU!!! ) that has known bad caps is a pretty dumb move.



Dell Precision 450 with Nichicon caps, user markp, OC AU forums.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 6, 2008)

I hate bad caps - one guy even sold me a bad cap pc when i had no experience with PCs. Several time i was able to repair problem caps and safe the motherboard this way.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2008)

trodas said:


> *cdawall* - blah, blah, blah. For example my JetWay V600DAP use as ram cache a chip, that is made for KT266/333 chipsets and has a 166Mhz limit. JetWay proudly say this mobo is 200Mhz FSB capable and even offer in bios FSB setting up to 252Mhz.
> Overclocking components, lying to customers and cheating customers on caps you call "jetway=machspeed"?



they are the same mobos i have checked the only difference is a different manuf plant but they are identical boards. ie machspeed is manuf in the USA and jetway well jetway is not 

here jetway version of my mobo






machspeed version of my mobo






see any differences?

heres another board jetway 939GT4-STD-G






vs the machspeed version






again i say they are the same boards!


----------



## trodas (Feb 6, 2008)

*cdawall* - ah, that! You are saying that JetWay another OEM name is also Machspeed  I was under impression that you are suggesting us that JetWay mobos run as fast, as speed of the Mach  And I strongly disagree with that! 
Another OEM name for JetWay is Magic-pro  It is same in the bad caps. Bad caps pop out in different names, yet it is all the same old crap there, see there:
http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=109&extra=page=1
*GSC = Evercon = SACON = Capsun*

As for the mainboard, the first duo is almost exactly the same, true, but there are differences in caps and mosfets near PSU connector and the Vcore mosfets soldering points do differ as well. But I do agree that these are minor differences and the boards are very likely from one maker, just different revisions for different components. Slightly.
2-phase voltage regulator is laughable crap. That could be enough for like a Pentium II mainboards, but never for todays CPUs. I wonder how long it took, before you have to RMA it.

The second duo of mainboards are also almost same - except the last Vcore cap being polymer and there are option to close and not use the additional PSU pins - they are same. So I would quess that you are right. At lest the second mobo use 3 phase Vcore, but still... This is suitable for AXP, but not for AMD64 - much less dualcore...



China made capacitor - and beware, this is not shopped!


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 6, 2008)

trodas said:


> *cdawall* - ah, that! You are saying that JetWay another OEM name is also Machspeed  I was under impression that you are suggesting us that JetWay mobos run as fast, as speed of the Mach  And I strongly disagree with that!
> Another OEM name for JetWay is Magic-pro  It is same in the bad caps. Bad caps pop out in different names, yet it is all the same old crap there, see there:
> http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=109&extra=page=1
> *GSC = Evercon = SACON = Capsun*
> ...



You could put that china cap picture in the crazy picture thread


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2008)

thats crazy and has to be illegal.


----------



## Grings (Feb 7, 2008)

at least its a rubycon (unless that itself is fake too)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 7, 2008)

trodas said:


> *cdawall* - ah, that! You are saying that JetWay another OEM name is also Machspeed  I was under impression that you are suggesting us that JetWay mobos run as fast, as speed of the Mach  And I strongly disagree with that!
> Another OEM name for JetWay is Magic-pro  It is same in the bad caps. Bad caps pop out in different names, yet it is all the same old crap there, see there:
> http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=109&extra=page=1
> *GSC = Evercon = SACON = Capsun*
> ...




the K8M8MS has a rev 1 and 2 i have had both and the rev 2 has a much better vcore management to it maybe thats the difference between the boards. 

as for the 2 phase regulator it hasn't let me down yet  its been running oc'd and such for years and i have never had an issue


----------



## trodas (Feb 7, 2008)

*Laurijan* - put it there for me  And this is, sadly, not crazy. I wish it was, but it is not.


*Mussels* - well, for crazy, see above  And as for illegal, well, go on and sue them. But then you can and should ALSO sue every company using bad caps for cheating on their customers and while charging them for quality stuff, they give them crap that is known to fail miserably and never meet the guaranted lifetime.
Yes, usage of bad caps should be outlawed. However there is a slight problem. EVERY compuer company use and used bad caps...! So the list of defendants will be considerably long. Yet I would love to hear them swear that they did not know, that they are bad caps or fakes  I would bet that they try say that this is their supplier problem, not theirs. How can they know?!  They sure purchase their caps in the "good intentions" to provide customers with affordable HW from some schmuck or fake frontman bussines that did no exist anymore and they are innocent in the end 
No, they have no idea, why the schmuck prices are like half of what the sme Panny FJ caps cost from Panasonic (Asus might say)  They did that FOR the customers, you know  They will sure claim that it is "not known" that CTC VENT caps bulge, leak and cause miserable failures of the top-end Enermax Liberty 620W PSU line  How the hell they should know? When they did not skip on caps too much in earlier designs, then these PSUs even with bad caps easily make it thru the RMA time, so... they was not aware that there is a problem with all the VENT caps 
Etc.

Like I say - it would be fun 


*Grings* - true  However it is only 2200uF and not 6800uF as sold for and for 35V only, not for 50V... So if someone use them at 40, 45V for prolonged period of time, well... also thanks to poor ventilation the Ruby sure fail. Overvolting kills any cap, good or bad. Some withstand a lot of abuse (Panny being best in this regard, Nichicon worst), but they will fail with a short period of time still. I would say max. month or two...


*cdawall* - 





> as for the 2 phase regulator it hasn't let me down yet


I would still insist that 2-phase regulator is useless with todays CPU's and you perhaps did not fold or stress the machine in any way. That is the only way I could attribute your machine life 


Even Apple sometimes use bad caps - but these looks as Nichicons HN, witch are quality ones (except for one bad batch). The catch? HN(M) stays for Nichicon, yes, but these are black-white, not black-gold. Only gold ones in Nichicon line are HZ ones... Hence they are fakes and Apple bought fake caps and then selling hatdware with them to their customers... that will fail. Amazing.






Real Nichicon HM with Nichicon HZ on my own mainbaord:


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2008)

trodas said:


> *cdawall* -
> I would still insist that 2-phase regulator is useless with todays CPU's and you perhaps did not fold or stress the machine in any way. That is the only way I could attribute your machine life





i ran video conversions on it for years other than folding it wont get much more stressfull than that and as you can see i do oc the crap outta components on this thing

dont get this wrong im not arguing that 2-phase is good im just saying it works fine on mine


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i ran video conversions on it for years other than folding it wont get much more stressfull than that and as you can see i do oc the crap outta components on this thing
> 
> dont get this wrong im not arguing that 2-phase is good im just saying it works fine on mine



ambient temps, humidity, and quality of the PSU all add up to help it last longer.

I've been using OCZ PSU's for ages, which some people rant on about the ripple and how it makes things go boom - i cant even remember the last system that died of mine, where it wasnt my direct fault. I've never had capacitors die on my rigs, probably because i never max them out - i find the max OC, and choose the nearest that i like the temps/volts.
(this current rig does 3.8GHz at 70C load, so i went 3.6GHz for 60-62C load)


----------



## ThePoliceAreOutside (Feb 12, 2008)

This thread coudn't help remind me of this classic YTMND

and the winner goes to...

http://bioshockd.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 12, 2008)

ThePoliceAreOutside said:


> This thread coudn't help remind me of this classic YTMND
> 
> and the winner goes to...
> 
> http://bioshockd.ytmnd.com/



Has probably to do with the higher power consumption during demanding gaming maybe a undersized PSU..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2008)

looks like a really old PSU too.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> looks like a really old PSU too.



I agree it does looks like an old PSU...BUT I have seen newer PSUs that are lower quality that look like a old PSU.. So I think it is a PSU that is low quality (one that came in a case) or an old one.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 12, 2008)

that looks like a low end 300w or so and i bet he has a 2600XT or so vid card and it just went boom and the pic for those of you who are blocked by filters...


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 13, 2008)

I misread the thread title and thought it said "Horrible pictures of dead cats" and was like "Wtf?".


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


>



I call B.S. on that; the parts and the circuit board are way too old...LOL


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2008)

it looks like an AT PSU, not an ATX. its just too bare - look how big the legs on that chip are near the char mark, that mofo is hueg!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it looks like an AT PSU, not an ATX. its just too bare - look how big the legs on that chip are near the char mark, that mofo is hueg!



it cant be real big it has no massive HS in it


----------



## trodas (Feb 17, 2008)

*Skrabrug* - LOL  Wel, I can assure you, that no cat was harmed producing any of my pictures. The same could not be said about humans, tough. I suffered partial temporary hearing loss after G-Luxon cap exploded about 2 feet from my face... 


*Namslas90* - 





> I call B.S. on that; the parts and the circuit board are way too old...LOL


Why BS? Obviously the PSU went bad. No surprise with bad caps. Old PSU? And what? Even a shortest life good caps are guaranted to last 15 years - if you check my table, you know that already - so, was the PSU 15 year old? No, far less, right?
So, bad caps is up to blame 



OST cap on Asus P5AD2 Premium, used roughly half year with P4 3.6 GHz (Prescott rev D0 (119A current draw...) )


----------



## trodas (Feb 23, 2008)

HP Pavilion, TMS caps, user crazy4offroad, Abit forum.


----------



## trodas (Mar 1, 2008)

MSI board 6163 with Chhsi caps, user mech13, SvetHardware.cz forum.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2008)

abit KT7-RAID the affected parts were all four JPCON 10 Volt, 2200microFarad capacitors and one of the smaller JPCON 6.3V 2200microFarad caps.



pic from pcstats.com


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 1, 2008)

trodas said:


> MSI board 6163 with Chhsi caps, user mech13, SvetHardware.cz forum.



it's about time that board got retired anyway... it's a slot-style-processor board!


----------



## trodas (Mar 7, 2008)

*Random Murderer* - well, even a old Slot1 mobo can has it's uses. For old games, as low-load server... This board run P3 Katmai 450 O/C to almost 600Mhz, so... if I get suitable replacement mosfets, I try to make it work again. There is a chance. Not very big one, but there it is 
Do you have a Slot1 Pentium3? 



JetWay N2PAP Ultra with Evercon caps









(Evercon = GSC = Sacon = Apsun)


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 7, 2008)

trodas said:


> *Random Murderer* - well, even a old Slot1 mobo can has it's uses. For old games, as low-load server... This board run P3 Katmai 450 O/C to almost 600Mhz, so... if I get suitable replacement mosfets, I try to make it work again. There is a chance. Not very big one, but there it is
> Do you have a Slot1 Pentium3?



yes, why? do you want it?


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 8, 2008)

trodas said:


> *cdawall* - ah, that! You are saying that JetWay another OEM name is also Machspeed  I was under impression that you are suggesting us that JetWay mobos run as fast, as speed of the Mach  And I strongly disagree with that!
> Another OEM name for JetWay is Magic-pro  It is same in the bad caps. Bad caps pop out in different names, yet it is all the same old crap there, see there:
> http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=109&extra=page=1
> *GSC = Evercon = SACON = Capsun*
> ...



This seriously makes me worry, some of my caps have a black casing in one of my old PSU-arent they supposed to have an aluminium vent? I guess the outer casing prevents people from realising that the capacitor exploded... how dodgy.


----------



## trodas (Mar 13, 2008)

*Random Murderer* - 





> Do you have a Slot1 Pentium3?





> yes, why? do you want it?



Well, yes. I never had it, only crappy Celeron II Slot1 things and it would give me a reason why resuscitate (or at least try) the MSI 6163 pro board - as the upper mosfet is fryed up badly and the mobo did not post anymore.
If that fail, I use this Slot1 P3 as good excuse to recap others Slot1 still (not entierly reliable - Licon caps, G-Luxon caps) posting mainboards I have - AOpen AX6LC, PC Chips M761 and Tomato BXv98-AT 


*Snake05* - maybe next time 


*tkpenalty* - 





> This seriously makes me worry, some of my caps have a black casing in one of my old PSU-arent they supposed to have an aluminium vent?



Yes, they must have aluminium vent, because of security reasons. Believe or not, but the force of the cap explosion (there is also hydrogen and we all know what happen to Challenger) is quite considerable and I was once near (2 feet) exploding G-Luxon (luckily it just wanted, or I was not here!) cap and I must tell you, I lost my hearing for short period of time. Do not underestiminate the force. Of course I was close to my KGZ caps on DFI LP B explosion in case (thanks to Fuhjyyu caps in PSU), about 3 feet and it was not much bad this time, so it differ... Yet still the vents are not there for fun.

Maybe the vent are bellow the black casing? Check that out.



> I guess the outer casing prevents people from realising that the capacitor exploded... how dodgy.



You never can "not realize" the caps exploded. I can guarantee you that much 
Even if you are not close, the machine in question will stop working or even catch fire. You cannot miss that. But it is true, that w/o seeing the vent, you never know the cap is bulging on you and that is dangerous.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 13, 2008)

ya know whats funny, i have an old board, and i mean old that has never had a cap swapped, and i still use from time to time. For old skool crap when im feeling nostagic

its a Socket2 board if that tells you anything if not its running a 486SX chip and is old enough it gives me the option to add a math coprossor i guess for the SX chips that didnt have the FPU onboard, but strangle no bad caps and the bios says 8/19/90 well over 15 years


----------



## cdawall (Mar 13, 2008)

i have a math chip


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 13, 2008)

trodas said:


> *Random Murderer* -
> 
> Well, yes. I never had it, only crappy Celeron II Slot1 things and it would give me a reason why resuscitate (or at least try) the MSI 6163 pro board - as the upper mosfet is fryed up badly and the mobo did not post anymore.
> If that fail, I use this Slot1 P3 as good excuse to recap others Slot1 still (not entierly reliable - Licon caps, G-Luxon caps) posting mainboards I have - AOpen AX6LC, PC Chips M761 and Tomato BXv98-AT



it's a p3 500MHz, runs great but no heatsink(last time i used it, i removed the heatsink). if you want it, pm me and we'll discuss shipping.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 13, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> it's a p3 500MHz, runs great but no heatsink(last time i used it, i removed the heatsink). if you want it, pm me and we'll discuss shipping.



i have a s370 700mhz P3


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i have a s370 700mhz P3



that's a s370 chip, not a slot 1 cart.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 13, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> that's a s370 chip, not a slot 1 cart.



a slocket cost like $5


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> a slocket cost like $5 _*in America.*_



he's in the czech republic. how much is a slocket there?


----------



## zatblast (Mar 13, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> he's in the czech republic. how much is a slocket there?



100.00 CZK	            =           6.25114 USD
Czech Republic Koruny 	  	United States Dollars
1 CZK = 0.0625114 USD 	  	1 USD = 15.9971 CZK

In the year 1989, the average gross wage of Czech employees was CSK 3,170. In 2005, the average was nearly CZK 19,000. In 2010, when the country is expected to accept the euro, the average salary should be around CZK 25,000. 


refrences: 
http://www.czech.cz/en/economy-busi...ndards-of-living/buying-power/average-salary/
http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi


so total is 4,000ish USD on average in czech republic but anyways probably more for shipping than for the item itself o wait its like that everywhere...


----------



## trodas (Mar 13, 2008)

*candle_86* - old boards did not used cheated caps, that started around year 2000  Hence they are living proof that cap did not need to fail in even 15 years. And yes, SX means no FPU - in SX version of i386 is there not even a MMU present  (Memory Management Unit - give you the ability to have virtuall address space and protect certain memory allocations to changes from other processes)


*Random Murderer* - copy that 


*zatblast* - not to worry, my stepbro has some (two, IIRC) slots to put a S370 cpus into Slot1. The obvious question is how they will be compatible, but I quess we see about that  It could depend on mobo, too. And besides, there is just a few caps on these, so easy to recap them to make sure they aren't unreliable just because of caps 



ATX Winner PSU, type PB300-A4S, courtesy by HoNY












CapXon caps rulez 






Bulging sligtly and leaking Vent cap, and some nonstandard inferior Fuhjyyu caps - 1650uF 16V? OMG!
Much to my surprise, the CapXon shit caps are used in Fortron PSUs:
http://www.svethardware.cz/art_doc-0484A36780DAD846C125716F007174B6.html?lotus=1&Highlight=0


----------



## cdawall (Mar 15, 2008)

what about HEC caps?

i have a PSU branded under the China Greatwall computer CO. and its making me kind of nervous to use


----------



## trodas (Mar 27, 2008)

Seen the images of burned case/PSU before (1st page)? That was HEC caps in action. Draw your own conclusions... But usualy it destroy the mainboard first, so user get alerted that something is dead wrong. Another example was my fanless moded PSU, powering just a VIA C3 machine, a 14W Nehemiah CPU: http://ax2.old-cans.com/s.php?p=silentpc&id=26&c=8&d=1&v=v2
See? Hec!



OST cap from SETI forum - I quess the extraterrestrials got him


----------



## trodas (Mar 27, 2008)

Gigabyte GA-7VKML mobo, GSC caps, user lamcdonald, OCAU forum.


----------



## rampage (Mar 27, 2008)

Snap Crackle Pop - Rice Bubbels ¿


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 27, 2008)

trodas said:


> *Random Murderer* -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the older model of it was also 350W and it didnt have any large caps


----------



## trodas (Apr 9, 2008)

MSI K9AG Neo2 Digital that come home right from the store and...





( http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=f...iledcapsng0.jpg )

Picture courtesy by user norcio from OCW forum.


----------



## trodas (Apr 16, 2008)

Soltek SL-85ERV2 and GSC caps






User norcio from OCW forum.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 16, 2008)

trodas said:


> Soltek SL-85ERV2 and GSC caps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you know what would be really helpful? a list of caps on the first page that we have pics of failure.


----------



## trodas (Apr 16, 2008)

Already done by many many others & my little contribution, check there:
http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=19&extra=page=1
Hope you find it helpfull.



I.Q. cap on Asus TXP4-X (Socket 7 - Pentium 1) mainboard


----------



## cdawall (Apr 16, 2008)

i need to pull apart my MGE PSU i have a cap in there that you should see


----------



## trodas (Apr 16, 2008)

/me run away scared to death


----------



## trodas (Apr 20, 2008)

Asus P5K premium with Elite polymers:











User Dawgdoc, Xtremesystems forum. ( http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=171339 )


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2008)

trodas said:


> Asus P5K premium with Elite polymers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the hell is that crap all over the capacitors? board looks totally fried, must have had some stupid volts going in there...


----------



## trodas (Apr 22, 2008)

No, it was just normal PSU there... but the Elite polymers are fake polymers, so, they did not take the stress... Many users already experiences this explosion. Just do not put your head abole Asus P5K when overclocking. You might be seriously injured/and/or even killed. The explosion has considerable force and send the top of the cap up flying like a bullet...


----------



## infrared (Apr 22, 2008)

Holy s**t...

How do you tell what brand they are? by the E Prefix?

Edit:

Reading through that thread @ XS it was simply that Dawgdoc did the vcore mod wrong, and that was the result.

And i believe by looking at the internals of that cap that they are polymers. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah you need some dodgy mods or 1.7v+ vcore to trigger such a boom. seriously abnormal that.


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 22, 2008)

Mussels said:


> yeah you need some dodgy mods or 1.7v+ vcore to trigger such a boom. seriously abnormal that.



I've heard of the same caps blowing on that board just from heavy OC work, like some phase change cooling and 4.5ghz chips. They can't take it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2008)

thebeephaha said:


> I've heard of the same caps blowing on that board just from heavy OC work, like some phase change cooling and 4.5ghz chips. They can't take it.



and those people are running phase change and 1.7v+... i did say that. read the thread a while back. To be honest, if you voltmod the board you have to expect theres a chance things could go wrong.


----------



## Duffman (Apr 22, 2008)

scary stuff.  makes you wonder


----------



## trodas (May 3, 2008)

*infrared* - 





> Reading through that thread @ XS it was simply that Dawgdoc did the vcore mod wrong, and that was the result.



Nope, he was not aware of any bug and I do believe he did it right. It is just fake Elite polymers that give up. Nothing new. I seen this already plenty of times.



> And i believe by looking at the internals of that cap that they are polymers. I could be wrong though.



Wrong again. That it is 


*Mussels* - 





> you need some dodgy mods or 1.7v+ vcore to trigger such a boom



Nah. Given the "quality" of used caps it would go "boom" even just in time of use 


*thebeephaha* - 





> same caps blowing on that board just from heavy OC work



True. Even good one can fail miserably when overloaded. The specs specify exactly the maximum ripple currents. If you go (and you can go) over it - well - you know what is comming. And if you use polymers where elytes should be and underrated and from dubious maker also - what did you expect?! 


*Duffman* - 





> scary stuff. makes you wonder



Not anymore. It is actually quite simple. Where would all the board makers be, if boards last 20 years?! They can't afford that to happen. So, how about buy some of the cheapo China made fake caps? Yea! We can save on production and there is guaraned income then, because everyone will need to replace their mainboards!
What a idea!



The Vcore mod turned out to be perfectly fine. Just "Elite" polymer cap's are nowhere near being "Elite" ones at all. Everyone in the caps bussines know that only Fujitsu, NCC, Samxon and Sanyo that make good / respectable makers of polymer caps.
The rest is - plainly and simple - junk. Regardless how many "Elite" stamps they put on it. I would never use these caps.

At least if I did not plan end up like there these PSU caps:


Skyhawk PSU 230W, CapXon caps, user Trippax, SvetHardware.cz forum


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2008)

trodas: the quotes are a bit out of context. we are talking about the asus board specifically - mines ran OC'd for a year without even bulging, and he DID vmod the board. Either he did the vmod wrong, or the board cant handle the stress of the vmod - it doesnt mean the caps are bad at all, if they handle the voltages the board can naturally supply by itself.


----------



## trodas (May 3, 2008)

Well, I used the quotes to be right on the problem  Polymer caps, even dubious ones, never bulge or leak. So this is not a argument anymore.



> or the board cant handle the stress of the vmod - it doesnt mean the caps are bad at all, if they handle the voltages the board can naturally supply by itself



Board and mosfets are fine, or the current protection would kick in, so, once again no argument 
Sorry.

Truth is that in stress test you check the quality of the caps and their safe rate margin well. Obviously (as this is not isolated case) the caps are of poor quality and underrated concerning the settings of OCP


----------



## mag96 (May 4, 2008)

does eneyone know where to get solid caps


----------



## a111087 (May 4, 2008)

mag96 said:


> does eneyone know where to get solid caps



most of the new popular mobos are with solid caps
it is often one of the feature, so read them and you will see


----------



## Black Panther (May 4, 2008)

Not a cap but what I got on a mobo... a blown VRM (voltage regulator module?) Looks pretty bad though doesn't it?


----------



## a111087 (May 4, 2008)

isaw some people selling dead video cards on ebay because of VRM
and those who can fix it easily can buy them and fix cheaper that the video card


----------



## spearman914 (May 4, 2008)

LOL IT BROKE INTO PIECES:


----------



## trodas (May 5, 2008)

*mag96* - Bip Pope sell some Os-con polymers as well as more of Samxon X-Con polymers  I just recently took photos of like 13 new types. You can order them from there:
http://capsmod.net/caps/
...however till Big Pope add these new photos to database, you can check them on my little private database-testing (yep, we did the database for him as well, as the pics) think there:
http://trodas.wz.cz/kondiky/
Look out for SEPC Os-cons (best quality polylers ever, almost as good as the Samxon ULR ones) and their SVP SMD equivalents as well, as for the ULR ones from Samxon 
(Big Pope seems to love push the X-Con name, but... it is just like the Os-con line from Sanyo...)


*a111087* - 





> most of the new popular mobos are with solid caps



Witch is, in many cases, pretty dumb idea. For example for the Vcore input, well, this almost scream to have reasonably sized elyte cap... but you know. Marketing. They need to push the "all solid caps" stuff, so... Except for hi-frequency Vcore output I prefer quality elytes.


*Black Panther* - nice. Poor thing. What happend?  It is kinda near the bios, something with USB or...? 


*a111087* - 





> some people selling dead video cards on ebay because of VRM and those who can fix it easily can buy them and fix cheaper that the video card



Well, some cases are not exactly fixble anyway. So it is more like a gamble 


*spearman914* - nah, someone just diassembly it. What is that? iMac mobo, or...?


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2008)

hey what about RLX caps i have a ECS KT600-a sitting in my room that i was going to play with i might recap if they are bad


----------



## trodas (May 6, 2008)

RLX? They are probably OST caps, right? IIRC OST do the RLX type... 


Fake Nichicon caps onIntel D865GLC mobo:








 




My friend Peter bring the mobo to me for recap.


----------



## Black Panther (May 10, 2008)

trodas said:


> *Black Panther* - nice. Poor thing. What happend?  It is kinda near the bios, something with USB or...?



It's at the top near the RAM.

A friend of mine told me that his computer wasn't powering on. He didn't do anything to it, I suspect it was a voltage spike in the power? He wasn't using a voltage regulator, just pc plugged into wall socket.


----------



## theeldest (May 12, 2008)

Someone earlier said that the mobo manufacturers should just use larger caps.

But if I remember my electronics correctly, the size (in farads) of the capacitor defines what frequency it is going to filter out. PSUs want to filter anything around 60hz (artifacts of switching AC to DC). The boards themselves want to filter anything that may arise from generating frequency signals (ie, clocks for the different components).

Smaller caps (fewer farads) filter higher frequencies. So if you replace the caps with bigger ones (more farads), then you'll no longer filter the proper frequencies.

Is this right? Granted, I've never done power regulation circuits and it's been awhile, so my electronics is a bit rusty.


----------



## trodas (May 17, 2008)

> Someone earlier said that the mobo manufacturers should just use larger caps.



That is incorrect. Yes, mostly they should use a bit larger caps and not skip on the capacitance way too much, however this is a side issue. The main issue is, that these caps are known fake-phony bad brands made in China from stolen formulas and 100% known to fail miserably in just a short while.



> the size (in farads) of the capacitor defines what frequency it is going to filter out



This is oversimplification. The capacitor parameters are not only capacity and nominal voltage. There is ESR, ESL, max ripple and frequency/temperature response.
To put it in short, there are unbeliable differences in filtering different freqency and it has all together nothing to do with capacity at all and everything to do with technology of the capacitor.



> So if you replace the caps with bigger ones (more farads), then you'll no longer filter the proper frequencies.



This is incorrect. Suggested reading: http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=19&extra=page=1 



> my electronics is a bit rusty



Not to worry. I learn in my electronics school the very same nonsense and oversimplification. The capacitors are way too complex things for such dangerous oversimplifications.

The CPU VRM filtering can be seen, if we forget all the temperature/frequency and impedance problems involved as simply as resistance of the CPU and in parallel the resistance (ESR) of the Vcore output caps. There is need that these caps have at least 20x lower the resistance (that is why quality caps are used and in parallel connection, witch futher decrease the resulting resistance) so most of the ripple go thru them 

Again, even this is a dangerous oversimplification, but it works almost like this - the other variables play relatively little role - at least as long, that the regulator is designed to use suitable frequency for them (near 100kHz is typical well performing spot of polymers, however as frequency increase (starting from like 50Hz), the capacity of the cap decrease (!) ... so it is a very complex thing)...

Polymers is wise to use only where the regulation circuit is designed for them directly - where no low frequency exist. That is because in low frequency the polymers simply suxx badly. You can find the multiplier for lower frequency in specs and come up with table like this:

Samxon X-con URL polymes: 120Hz = *0.05*; 1kHz = *0.30*; 10kHz = *0.70*; 100kHz = *1.00*
Samxon electrolyte GA cap: 120Hz = *0.50*; 1kHz = *0.80*; 10kHz = *0.90*; 100kHz = *1.00*

So using the table shown up there we can calculate the real maximal ripple currents for _Samxon GA 3300uF 6.3V_ and _Samxon URL 820uF 6.3V_ caps:

120Hz - URL = 332mA, *GA = 2345mA*
1kHz - URL = 1992mA, *GA = 3752mA*
10kHz - *URL = 4648mA*, GA = 4221mA
100kHz - *URL = 6640mA*, GA = 4690mA

So as you can clearly see, polymers with the multiplier 0.05 has no chance in 120Hz (and let's not even mention 50Hz). So polymers are good for output phase of hi-frequency VRM circuits and nowhere else. This nicely demonstrating and confirming the design of Intel D955XCS mainboard:


----------



## trodas (Jun 3, 2008)

MSI 6541 (Compaq Evo 310) and G-Luxon caps in it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 4, 2008)

thats great. My MSI board in my P4 rig has  the same kind of caps and the age is getting up there.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh the humanity


----------



## trodas (Jun 4, 2008)

Sacon caps on eVGA 7600GT, user Bevo, CapMods forum


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi folks, new user here; just found this thread whilst idley flicking through the forums 

See loads of blown caps on a day to day basis due to my work, mostly through Dell "CapMan" Optiplexs and HP Compaq desktops. No pictures to post.

I think it was touched upon before, but much of the issues causing the bad caps, especially for the above two brands and Apple also was due to them buying cheap caps using a stolen formula. A stolen formula with a vital missing stabilisation ingredient  As much as some folks are right up Apples bottom, they're not immune to sourcing cheap parts either.

Obviously anything chemical isn't going to last forever so the above is certainly not true for all the cases we've seen on this thread 

I see quite a lot of them in the cheaper OEM power supplies and definately a lot of Gigabyte and MSI motherboards (socket 478 and socket A mostly). It suprises me to find that picture of a blown cap on an X-Fi here too - got one in my machine. I have noticed that much of the hardware I deal with daily generally has caps that have going or are going, or have lids marked with permanent marker, making me wonder if there's been a lot of replacement going on. 

Repaired one example at work yesterday, we scrapped off a 22" widescreen TFT monitor (NEC). I'm a stubborn bugger and can't stand throwing an otherwise decent bit of kit away, so cracked it open, finding both the power supply and inverters littered with bulging caps. Replaced them all and I've now got a new screen on my desk 

Looks like I'll be sticking around this place, a great deal of information and mods to ogle at


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 9, 2008)

i read the firsrt page then skipped a few so if this has already been asked i apologise  but how exactly do you avoide this apeening, them 'poping'?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> i read the firsrt page then skipped a few so if this has already been asked i apologise  but how exactly do you avoide this apeening, them 'poping'?



buy good quality hardware, pray a lot. because lots of these are fake, you can never actually tell until they blow - once they start leaking, cooling them with a fan or heatsink can slow the damage... but they're basically screwed once they start to bulge.

That said, i've seen caps bulging and the system lasted over 5 years, even after they spewed brown goop everywhere. PC died eventually, a horrible fiery death... but hey, it took a while to get there.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 9, 2008)

a right ok, does it damage the rest of your system if they do? i mean if it dnt goes up in flames or out like cpu ram etc?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 9, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> i read the firsrt page then skipped a few so if this has already been asked i apologise  but how exactly do you avoide this apeening, them 'poping'?



Only roman catholic caps will pope. If you see any other caps poping, then they're faking it.

****
Troda's tip will be to replace all dody caps with high quality Jap ones.  Probably good advice. But a lot of work... and not for people who arent experienced in working with microelectronics and soldering irons.

The other way to stop caps from popping is to UNDERCLOCK your PC, and reduce CPU voltage. That gives each electronic a lot more headroom and will wear out/fail much less.

If you overclock, and increase volts, you are taking the mainboard ABOVE its design specification (unless it is a quality m/b designed for overclocking). Doing so will only speed up the risk of fail.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> a right ok, does it damage the rest of your system if they do? i mean if it dnt goes up in flames or out like cpu ram etc?



depends what they were powering. if you see caps next to your CPU socket start bulging/leaking... either solder new ones on, or get a new mobo. fast.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 9, 2008)

trodas said:


> Sacon caps on eVGA 7600GT, user Bevo, CapMods forum



Its good that they had the breakable vents.... imagine the vents didnt exist .

Trodas is it true that solid polymer caps also come in the old-style aluminium cans?


----------



## trodas (Jun 9, 2008)

*synaesthesia* - welcome here then! You will find many interesting informations there  But not at all optimistic, tough.


*ste2425* - 





> how exactly do you avoide this apeening, them 'poping'?



Easy. Use ONLY hardware with qualite not fake caps, and do not let them overheat.
The catch - you have to go cap by cap and you have to be able to spot/replace fakes. No-one can do it, as they come with more and more fakes each day.
So I recap my HW and that it is. It works 


*Mussels* - 





> PC died eventually, a horrible fiery death... but hey, it took a while to get there.



Pic by any chance? 


*lemonadesoda* - 





> Only roman catholic caps will pope. If you see any other caps poping, then they're faking it.



  ...better avoid this politic jokes there, it might lead where no-one want to be... 



> top caps from popping is to UNDERCLOCK your PC, and reduce CPU voltage. That gives each electronic a lot more headroom and will wear out/fail much less.



This will NOT stop them. It can only slow the death, and not by very much anyway. There are already posted examples with bulging caps that come on right from the store hardware. I think you get the message... Of course old bad caps even not used die also.
Some even explode when used... happen to me. It was LOUD. I lost my hearing for some time...
Do NOT try it at home. If you see bulging cap, power off the machine now and never start it, till replaced. You can seriously hurt your ears or get shoot my the can flying towards you at high speed.
If cap can can punch thru a PCB or ceiling, it can punch you hard too. In eye it might be very well fatal.


*tkpenalty* - 





> Its good that they had the breakable vents.... imagine the vents didnt exist



Sure thing. When these fake polymers explode, then the can punch itself into a ceiling... so we already know what this is capable off... Remember that it is the hydrogen that power the explosion and the same stuff fly Space Shuttle to orbit... or to death as Challenger did.



> Trodas is it true that solid polymer caps also come in the old-style aluminium cans?



False. Never ever.
Polymers have own casing, easily to distinguish. Some old Fujitsu polymers are just looking like a yellow elyte cap, even with the perforation witch cap of THIS size always have.



However todays are the polymers made as sleevless ventless caps that are easy to spot on. Of course you can't trust not established brands, as with elytes.
Just check the Samxon URL for example there: http://capsmod.net/caps/


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 9, 2008)

very informative  but how exactly do you replace them? which type of caps are they called? do u get?


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 10, 2008)

They all have the ratings your need to look out for, typically volts (obvious, v) and micro-farads, µF. 
Replacing like for like is the safest way but I'm just starting to look at replacing with higher value caps, not something I'll advise on yet as I'm still learning my way around it


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 10, 2008)

a right ok  wat would be the benifits of replacing with higher caps? would it makes your pc faster? or allow for higher speeds if overclocking etc? This sorta stuf really intregues me


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> a right ok  wat would be the benifits of replacing with higher caps? would it makes your pc faster? or allow for higher speeds if overclocking etc? This sorta stuf really intregues me



no it'd simply stop them exploding and killing the PC.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 10, 2008)

a right ok


----------



## trodas (Jun 10, 2008)

> wat would be the benifits of replacing with higher caps? would it makes your pc faster? or allow for higher speeds if overclocking etc? This sorta stuf really intregues me



Simple. Long lifetime (15 years guaranted+++), a slightly faster PC (about 1sec on 49sec SuperPi 1M run) and of course notably higher overclocking 

Only, of course, if you do a good job and use a good caps with notably better specs. Eg. Vcore Samxon GC/GA, all important caps GC/rest GD/GK... 
Same goes for Rubycon MCZ (like GC) and MBZ (like GD), however they have no match against GA  Only Nichicon HZ come par-to-par, but good luck sourcing them


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 10, 2008)

lol ok i didnt understand half of that but cheers


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> lol ok i didnt understand half of that but cheers



me neither. the one about a faster PC is wrong however, there is no way in hell a capcitor alters MHz or system speed.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> the one about a faster PC is wrong however, there is no way in hell a capcitor alters MHz or system speed.



have you tried? 

better/cleaner Voltage can only improve overall performance


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2008)

intel igent said:


> have you tried?
> 
> better/cleaner Voltage can only improve overall performance



no... it cant. i've done many Vmods to many things, and its completely baffling as to how you think it makes things faster.

By that logic, altering the voltage to my CPU through the bios settings would make it faster, or increasing my ram voltages... it doesnt happen. you might be able to overclock a little better due to the stable voltages, but its not going to make anything faster by simply swapping a capacitor.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

why are people so ignorant?

i said better/cleaner voltage, NOT more voltage :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2008)

intel igent said:


> why are people so ignorant?
> 
> i said better/cleaner voltage, NOT more voltage :shadedshu



find me some proof then. I'm merely saying thats the only way it'd make a difference.
How on earth can CLEANER voltage make any difference to a CPU. answer that. educate me, find proof, a link, some person or group of people other than yourself who also claim the same thing.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

Mussels said:


> find me some proof then. I'm merely saying thats the only way it'd make a difference.
> How on earth can CLEANER voltage make any difference to a CPU. answer that. educate me, find proof, a link, some person or group of people other than yourself who also claim the same thing.



this post proves just how ignorant you truly are.

good day


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2008)

intel igent said:


> this post proves just how ignorant you truly are.
> 
> good day



no it just makes you seem like a troll. 
i've done electrical engineering courses and what you're saying makes no sense, and you're refusing to offer anything to prove your case.

Good day to you as well, fine sir.


----------



## trodas (Jun 10, 2008)

I must say I did not believe it myself as well. Before I actually measured it.
So I can't blame others for not believing in. But I can show proof - Abit KD7-G mobo, before recap SuperPi 1M test in 49.735 sec:







After recap SuperPi 1M test in 48.969 sec:






(SuperPi was run both times from terminal, so the results could be somewhat slower for 2332Mhz AthlonXP-M with Barton core)

*0,766 is more that 3/4 of second! That is a hell lot of difference.* It could be, probably, attributed to the fact, that MBZ Rubycons are nothing like Samxons GA I used to replace them. Also the imput Vcore caps, Rubycon ZL was 1200uF and I replaced them with 1500uF GC Samxons. Both can attribute to the positive change.

*And the most shocking thing? Before recap I need 1.725Vcore to run the AXP-M 2500+ Prime stable. Now I can run it happily at 1.700Vcore...!!! (I tried the SuperPi tests in both voltages, there are some fluctuations with the times, but never less it fluctuate between 0,5 to 0,76 sec improve against Rubycon MBZ caps.* I did not tried to go futher down with the Vcore, as the gain seems consistent with my Abit ST6-R experience  - changed Vcore from Panny FM to Samxon GC, can do down with Vcore by 0,025V too - and I'm tired today.

In almost ALL of the 100+ recapping threads there:
http://capsmod.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=18
We measure the CPU speed after recap and it consistently show speed-up. This cannot be coincidence. I don't know what micro errors / recoverable errors slow the CPU down and I again must reassure you all that I never believed it at first... but when every my machine I recapped show this behaviour and speed-up, well... I come to conclusion that cleaner voltage helps.

It is kinda like the burn-in of opamps in my X-Fi. I never played too much with the audio stuff before and I was in great doubt about the "burn-in" when come to silicone components. I simply can't figure out the reason why this can be happening, so I sort of dismiss the claims... till I experienced it myself.
After the replacement it was too harsh the sound - overblow in the detail - but now it is fine. It took like 2 - 3 days and - like the speed-up - I again lack the definitive physical answer about why is this happening.

God damned, the silicone should either work or not, there should be no ongoing processes within it... But these are so obviously present.

So believe it or not, I honestly could not care less.
You migth be like me - you never believe, till you experience it yourself.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2008)

trodas said:


> big post



now thats a useful post.

Intel Igent: you seriously just came off as a troll, and an ass. Trodas gave exactly the information required to prove the point, unlike you. he offered his own personal experience and proof as well as a link to a group of people who also did the same things, with the same results.


----------



## synaesthesia (Jun 10, 2008)

Interesting stuff, Trodas. 
I think I've experienced a similar speed up myself, but I think I put it down to random speed difference  - I've never really thought of it like that.

I'm not a (qualified) electrical engineer but from an IT angle, when something isn't getting a "clean" current or voltage the entire system regulates (and throttles) itself - the entire smooth operation of a system such a computer is reliant on compensation, just like there isn't always 240v (or 110v) from your mains socket or 15amps from your main ring (obviously dependant on where you are or the type of installation, just an example). So, if a component is getting a more stable current, it's not having to compensate or throttle itself to stay stable.

And of course, that's the job of many of the capacitors on the motherboards


----------



## intel igent (Jun 10, 2008)

@ mussels : why would i have to re-post and link you to the same thread you are reading right now to prove my point? the information you were asking of me is/was right in front of you


----------



## trodas (Aug 4, 2008)

Tagan TG430-U15 PSU, Jenpo caps.











User norcio from OCW forum.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 4, 2008)

these bad caps/good caps?


----------



## intel igent (Aug 4, 2008)

cdawall: to find out visit http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=19&extra=page=1 courtesey of trodas

i beleive they are


----------



## cdawall (Aug 4, 2008)

intel igent said:


> cdawall: to find out visit http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?tid=19&extra=page=1 courtesey of trodas
> 
> i beleive they are



lol thanks biostar and thats there oc'ing mobo to


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> lol thanks biostar and thats there oc'ing mobo to



so recap it. it's not hard.


----------



## Carcenomy (Aug 5, 2008)

cdawall said:


> lol thanks biostar and thats there oc'ing mobo to


Sounds awfully like a whole pile of Socket A gear I've seen recently.

"My computer is flaking out!" complained one dude. Popped the side off and all but six capacitors were either bulging or already vented - top quality Soltek KT400 gear right there, GSC caps.

Another geezer turned up with an EPoX board of the same vintage, CPU caps were all swelled up. And another Soltek, KT333 based, same issue again. AND another Soltek, nForce2 based...

I'll get some shots up later.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

@cdawall i don't think i am going to be buying a biostar board like yours now


----------



## largon (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't think that OST made cap on the Biostar makes any difference. It's clearly not a part of any high powered power circuitry as it's near the USB/whatnot headers. Not much electrical stress on that one. 

btw, 
I just pulled a (slightly) bulged Teapo from an abit KG7 just the other day...


----------



## cdawall (Aug 5, 2008)

looks like they are at the powerplug and chipset though


----------



## spud107 (Aug 5, 2008)

just replaced some caps on an old skt370 mobo, gsc caps,
phone pic so a bit shitty . . .


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

were the caps venting?


----------



## spud107 (Aug 5, 2008)

leaking a bit out top but not opened right up, but they will be when i connect em to a 24v battery . ..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 5, 2008)

spud107 said:


> leaking a bit out top but not opened right up, but they will be when i connect em to a 24v battery . ..



 that would be fun... Nice job on the recap.(from what i can see)


----------



## spud107 (Aug 5, 2008)

too bad the replacements are gsc too, (from another dead board)


----------



## trodas (Aug 9, 2008)

Asus P5K Vcore input 270uF 16V Fujitsu polymer exploded after mild overclock Q6600 to 3GHz with 1.30Vcore...











User zoob, HardwareCanucks forum.


----------



## largon (Aug 9, 2008)

That must be loud when it goes off...


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

trodas said:


> Asus P5K Vcore input 270uF 16V Fujitsu polymer exploded after mild overclock Q6600 to 3GHz with 1.30Vcore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use to have the side panel open and the pc infront of me on my desk.. damn if i dont get a flexi windows i could kill myself if a cap explodes that way..


----------



## trodas (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, install your side pannel. Take care. The force is always considerable, sometimes the cap case bury themselves into wall, so I say it is comparable to gunshot. Even if you are lucky and it is just a small explosion, if it hit your eye, well... you could be dead.

In one case I lost my hearing for some time, when G-Luxon exploded near (feet) of my face.



Dell Optiplex GX280, legendary bad Nichicon batch of caps, I presume






User zoob, HardwareCanucks forum.


----------



## molnart (Aug 10, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> I use to have the side panel open and the pc infront of me on my desk.. damn if i dont get a flexi windows i could kill myself if a cap explodes that way..



Whats that strange thing on your mobo where the RAM should be ? 

Also your Freezer is installed backwards, did you some how change the fan rotation direction ?

btw this is a creepy thread, no caps died on me so far, and i hope none will


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2008)

molnart said:


> Whats that strange thing on your mobo where the RAM should be ?
> 
> Also your Freezer is installed backwards, did you some how change the fan rotation direction ?
> 
> btw this is a creepy thread, no caps died on me so far, and i hope none will



That is the OCZ ram cooler. Also yes his cooler is backwards, but he has just reversed the flow to go back to front in his case.


----------



## Katanai (Aug 11, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> but he has just reversed the flow to go back to front in his case.



Why you would want to do that is beyond me...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 11, 2008)

Katanai said:


> Why you would want to do that is beyond me...



He has tall pipes on hios ram spreaders. I cant remember the exact model(OCZ Reapers IIRC). but the AF would not fit as the fan housing hit the ram spreader!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 11, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> He has tall pipes on hios ram spreaders. I cant remember the exact model(OCZ Reapers IIRC). but the AF would not fit as the fan housing hit the ram spreader!



i would have the same problem with mine if I had a AF. damn reapers get in the way.


----------



## michael30 (Aug 14, 2008)

trodas said:


> Asus P5K Vcore input 270uF 16V Fujitsu polymer exploded after mild overclock Q6600 to 3GHz with 1.30Vcore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, i think this cap was for 12 volts ripple reduction
i think  it is too small for this job;it really unable to disipate ripple power; when overclocking , current draw increase, and riple increase , too;
heat increase exponentially .........and........... there is the effect...

please use a good psu 

if you want, can complete  on a short wire ( molex , between +12V and ground) near the psu box with  a 25 volt 6800 uF  ( a 50V one may have a low esr than the 25 V )

and, too , may put these " completions" on all rails (3.3, 5 volts, etc)

and, will be a great job to put one on the procesor feed wires (please respect + and  -)


----------



## trodas (Aug 19, 2008)

Samwha caps, PSU Powertech AS-350P4, user dEaTh MaTcH from CapsMod.net forum











http://capsmod.net/forum/viewthread.php?ti...&extra=page%3D1


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2008)

i love how the 'quality control passed' sticker is burned


----------



## AsRock (Sep 2, 2008)

Leaking cap on a Dell 4550


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2008)

asrock - that files a little too big, imo. 2.5MB is a little excessive


----------



## AsRock (Sep 2, 2008)

Mussels said:


> asrock - that files a little too big, imo. 2.5MB is a little excessive



Cheers put the unmodified one up lol.. Fixed now


----------



## Aceman.au (Sep 9, 2008)

Plz stop, no more, no more.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2008)

stop? MOAR GIMME MOAR


----------



## trodas (Jul 14, 2009)

GeForce 7600GT, Sacon cap, user boboco from SHW cz forum


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow that's the first solid-state cap that I've seen pop.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 14, 2009)

I just opened up my Antec Basiq and found ALL TEAPO and CapXon caps... been running like a champ for over a year and 6 months and all caps checked out when tested on output tho. 
No signs of leaking caps n such... but I was just very surprised since Teapo used to be very bad... hmmmm.


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> no... it cant. i've done many Vmods to many things, and its completely baffling as to how you think it makes things faster.
> 
> By that logic, altering the voltage to my CPU through the bios settings would make it faster, or increasing my ram voltages... it doesnt happen. you might be able to overclock a little better due to the stable voltages, but its not going to make anything faster by simply swapping a capacitor.



Ooooh if my old rig was still up I could give you #s and SS's...

I got a 400-420pt increase in CPU score in 3D06 by replacing my PSU (Antec Basiq to an Antec EarthWatts)... the Basiq was supplying the correct voltage but the ripple was nearly double that of the EarthWatts... and ripple is essentially what having a higher uF reduces. ;-)
Also- Is Metacon an OK brand?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jul 14, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Ooooh if my old rig was still up I could give you #s and SS's...
> 
> I got a 400-420pt increase in CPU score in 3D06 by replacing my PSU (Antec Basiq to an Antec EarthWatts)... the Basiq was supplying the correct voltage but the ripple was nearly double that of the EarthWatts... and ripple is essentially what having a higher uF reduces. ;-)
> Also- Is Metacon an OK brand?



Use a decent psu to start with and you are never affected by the point loss... 


I have had a P3 mobo with bulging caps.. I found identical caps at Radioshack and managed to replace them.. I think that mobo is actually still working today. I gave it away to someone. Think I had a GPU with the same problem..... but it died 

Atleast a lot of trouble caps can be replaced by someone that knows how to use a soldering iron. WRU new bulging cap fiasco, I need some free computer parts


----------



## Flyordie (Jul 14, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Use a decent psu to start with and you are never affected by the point loss...
> 
> 
> I have had a P3 mobo with bulging caps.. I found identical caps at Radioshack and managed to replace them.. I think that mobo is actually still working today. I gave it away to someone.
> ...



I learned my lesson dippy.
My PSU in the specs proves it. ;-)


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank goodness the PSU market (at least in Sweden) is cleaner now. You don't find those crappy crapcrap psu's anymore, and the cheap ones are getting better.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2009)

Frick said:


> Thank goodness the PSU market (at least in Sweden) is cleaner now. You don't find those crappy crapcrap psu's anymore, and the cheap ones are getting better.



not here. i see so many people at lans running shit generic PSU's with 20A rails and SLI or crossfire... even a few trying i7.

"stupid vista crashing all the time, god" etc etc.


----------



## TheSheriff (Jul 22, 2009)

LC Power Titan PSU after 1 year and a half left me with fireworks


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 22, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Use a decent psu to start with and you are never affected by the point loss...
> 
> 
> I have had a P3 mobo with bulging caps.. I found identical caps at Radioshack and managed to replace them.. I think that mobo is actually still working today. I gave it away to someone. Think I had a GPU with the same problem..... but it died
> ...


 true the only thing is that we now have cheap multilayered boards that are an absolute nightmare to take stuff out of ,one false move and it's gameover man just game over:shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2009)

TheSheriff said:


> LC Power Titan PSU after 1 year and a half left me with fireworks
> 
> [url]http://i41.tinypic.com/r1bpk6_th.jpg[/URL]



never heard of that brand before... i should have taken some pics of my old Antec PSU that had blown caps on the 5v line


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Wow that's the first solid-state cap that I've seen pop.



my first 7900GS had a solid cap bulged after pushing alot of voltage into the GPU and under high stress(3mark all the way for 01 to 06 and furmark also others)


----------



## TheSheriff (Jul 23, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> never heard of that brand before... i should have taken some pics of my old Antec PSU that had blown caps on the 5v line


that's strange. here in Europe is the best economic power supply brand. no one ever had problems with those PSUs; mine exploded because I was running a quad core overclocked CPU with an 3870 crossfire configuration and lots of other components attached on an 650W PSU  I knew it that sooner or later it would have left me and I was planing to buy a new PSU soon. my bad anyway, the brand is the top for low/medium level configurations.

http://www.lc-power.com/


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 23, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Wow that's the first solid-state cap that I've seen pop.



If I'm not mistaken, that's not a solid cap. They're just standard electrolytic in a can body.

One way to differentiate is the K or X cut out safety on the top to vent the heat out. Solid polymers do not have a K or X stamped on top of them.



> (2) For non-solid capacitors gas as well as heat will rapidly generate in a capacitor causing an abnormal internal pressure. This pressure will cause the safety vent, if any, to rupture or damage the rubber seal causing electrolyte leakage. In extreme cases a capacitor may explode or catch on fire.


http://www.chemi-con.com/guide/pg3_ms.php


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jul 23, 2009)

I hope my PSU doesn't get any ideas...*Stares at blue smoke and cries until Ona realizes the cat got caught in the fan-blade.


----------



## snow cakes (Jul 30, 2009)

trodas said:


> I just photographed JetWay V400DB caps. I think everyone will like the sight
> 
> [url]http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/4484/jetwayv400dbww7.jpg[/URL]
> 6 pieces of GSC 2200uF 6.3V




you def picked your nose and wiped it on those


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jul 31, 2009)

snow cakes said:


> you def picked your nose and wiped it on those



xD


----------



## Easo (Jul 31, 2009)

Damn, my generic psu just died, and i didnt make pics...


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 31, 2009)

this thread is really making me feel uneasy now


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Aug 3, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> this thread is really making me feel uneasy now



You are not the only one   How often does this happen?


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 3, 2009)

its never happend to any of my rigs and ive had them a while, which makes me feel its gonna happen any time now


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 17, 2009)

yes i'm sounding like a noob but what makes these Caps go pop like that? are they bad or what?


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Aug 17, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> yes i'm sounding like a noob but what makes these Caps go pop like that? are they bad or what?



you can have 10000000000 reasons just for a single cap or none at all. In my experience just plain randomness is the reason.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 17, 2009)

IKIKUINTHENUTZ said:


> you can have 10000000000 reasons just for a single cap or none at all. In my experience just plain randomness is the reason.



so does oc increase your chance then? or could they be just as likely to pop even on stock?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 17, 2009)

Not really...but if yure at 75C oc then yes.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 17, 2009)

i'd have to say anything can happen from psu to bad mobo


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 17, 2009)

one last question if a cap pops on your mobo can it take the rest of the rig with it? or will my cpu gpu etc be ok?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> one last question if a cap pops on your mobo can it take the rest of the rig with it? or will my cpu gpu etc be ok?



huge electrical spikes, fire, and liquid based burning chemicals spewing around the place... its not guaranteed to kill everything else, but its certainly possible.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> huge electrical spikes, fire, and liquid based burning chemicals spewing around the place...



hmmm well as you put it that way i feel rather better


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 18, 2009)

look at mine. i didn't do anything but try to boot and BOOM


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 18, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> look at mine. i didn't do anything but try to boot and BOOM



please dnt say things like that, ill be too scared to turn the thing on


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Aug 18, 2009)

haha you better be scared. i never figured out why it capped off like that. the lights are still on 0_0


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> please dnt say things like that, ill be too scared to turn the thing on



allow that fear to direct you to a corsair PSU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 18, 2009)

every time i do a pencilmod, i wait for the feared "BRRRZZZZTTTT"... including Blackscreen...(it happened to my 4850)  luckily im stronghearted, otherwise i may have died^^


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> allow that fear to direct you to a corsair PSU





Velvet Wafer said:


> every time i do a pencilmod, i wait for the feared "BRRRZZZZTTTT"... including Blackscreen...(it happened to my 4850)  luckily im stronghearted, otherwise i may have died^^



haha i think i will if any of y rig dies i crnt afford to replace any of it haha

ok so wats the price on corsair psu's? dnt want nothing modular n fancy just something to ease my worries


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> haha i think i will if any of y rig dies i crnt afford to replace any of it haha
> 
> ok so wats the price on corsair psu's? dnt want nothing modular n fancy just something to ease my worries



corsair 450VX would match/better the amperage of your generic PSU. go have a look at newegg or whatever your E-store may be.


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> corsair 450VX would match/better the amperage of your generic PSU. go have a look at newegg or whatever your E-store may be.



ill go fetch then


----------



## Akumos (Aug 20, 2009)

lol great thread


----------



## thebeephaha (Aug 25, 2009)

trodas said:


> GeForce 7600GT, Sacon cap, user boboco from SHW cz forum
> 
> http://i31.tinypic.com/2cz4rvq.jpg



I have four 7600GTs sitting around with those caps die.


----------



## trodas (Aug 29, 2009)

*thebeephaha* - send your greetings to the maker then  I willing to bet that if mosfets aren't fried already, these cards will work just grat after recap.




Nichicon HD QDI KuDoZ 7X, user pm_, trodas.wz.cz forum







(likely fake Nichicons HD)


----------



## thebeephaha (Sep 2, 2009)

I fixed one but I've not bothered to find more caps to fix it with.


----------



## larrymoencurly (Sep 4, 2009)

EVGA brand Nvidia FX5200 AGP card.  Fry's used to frequently offer them for $0-10 after rebate, and I initially thought it was a lot better than my PNY FX5200 card, whose heatsink was relatively puny and its Sanyo capacitors half as large as the EVGA's.  I also thought that the EVGA's caps were polymers because of the packaging, but that was obviously wrong.  Newer versions of this card use Sam Young caps that don't blow up as much but are as small as the PNY's, whose Sanyo caps are still good.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 4, 2009)

on my Socket 754 foxconn with sempron 2800


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 4, 2009)

What about the graphics card with the screaming noise when you overclock them?. My 9800GT had it before it died and my 9600GSO has it also. I know lots of users with GTX2xx that have the screaming noise also.. It's common, why is this and should we be worried?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> What about the graphics card with the screaming noise when you overclock them?. My 9800GT had it before it died and my 9600GSO has it also. I know lots of users with GTX2xx that have the screaming noise also.. It's common, why is this and should we be worried?



video cards and PSU's are different.

PSU's its capacitors - usually before they start to bulge, leak, and kill everything.
On a video card its usually just an annoying sound and not a sound of impending doom.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> video cards and PSU's are different.
> 
> PSU's its capacitors - usually before they start to bulge, leak, and kill everything.
> On a video card its usually just an annoying sound and not a sound of impending doom.



oh ok what causes the screaming?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> oh ok what causes the screaming?



cheap components being pushed to their limits. There are different kinds of capacitors, resistors, doodads and thingimies that i cannot recall since its freezing cold and 2am.

Someone who remembers will post it soon enough


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> cheap components being pushed to their limits. There are different kinds of capacitors, resistors, doodads and thingimies that i cannot recall since its freezing cold and 2am.
> 
> Someone who remembers will post it soon enough



Ah my 9800GT died due to I think a caps. I was doing furmark than few of them just exploded than shot into my PSU than forked my PSU


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> Ah my 9800GT died due to I think a caps. I was doing furmark than few of them just exploded than shot into my PSU than forked my PSU




some kinds can whine harmlessly, others its a sign of 'about to explode' - i just cant remember the types right now.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 4, 2009)

Mussels said:


> some kinds can whine harmlessly, others its a sign of 'about to explode' - i just cant remember the types right now.



Mine was clearly the sign of about to explode . Oh well that zotac card was awesome until it died


----------



## osirus99 (Sep 5, 2009)

These pictures make me cringe!!  OUCH!


----------



## Networker4321 (Jul 17, 2010)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Use a decent psu to start with and you are never affected by the point loss...
> 
> 
> I have had a P3 mobo with bulging caps.. I found identical caps at Radioshack and managed to replace them.. I think that mobo is actually still working today. I gave it away to someone. Think I had a GPU with the same problem..... but it died
> ...



Dippyskoodlez,

I know this is an old thread but hoping you will see it. And I am thrad crapping but not too bad. You seem to know caps and my guys in TechIMO do not.

I broke a leg on one of the 330mfd caps on my ATI 4890. ( only ATI I have, I am a big nVidia fan, mainly GTX 295 duo's ) The ATI was headed for the second slot of a Gigabyte GA-EP45-P3.

Can't find a 330mfd in this little town, The Shack tries but,,,I did find a 220mfd 83A, 16W VDC maximum (the 330 was a 13 Volt)

My concern is that this cap ( I don't have the schematic and my O'scope is loaned out ) sits right at the 8pin+6pin power input. My FEAR is that it is part of the RC net regulating input, even though it should be 12VDC already ( 1K watt Rosewill ) I paused while you mentally gave me grief over the Rosewill, it's the only one I have.

Ready to heat up the solder sucker then put this new cap in, can't find input anywhere. The irony is that the card is registered for a triple lefetime warranty on the XFX site.

Any input would be appreciated. This looks like a good forum. I haven't looked to see if their are many folders in here but all I do is fold F@H.

Thanks,


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

There are many folders on this forum.as for the cap your going to want to order the same spec cap if you can.I don't know slot but inbox it won't work or if it does it will pop under stress


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2010)

ya gotta match the µf rating of them, higher voltage is ok, but match the µf ratomg


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 18, 2010)

here how to vid..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCSNWi3UHf4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 18, 2010)

You guy who like to blow up stuff  will like this..   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WheLp0RdLQ&feature=related


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> You guy who like to blow up stuff  will like this..   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WheLp0RdLQ&feature=related


Wish I could watch it but the Zune doesn't support flash.also sorry for the messed up post above the zune auto correct is shit.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Jul 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Wish I could watch it but the Zune doesn't support flash.also sorry for the messed up post above the zune auto correct is shit.



No problem


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 14, 2010)

This is why i don't understand why some i5 boards don't use solid state caps...What were you thinking ECS...


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 14, 2010)

*poor 8600GT*

poor INNO3D 8600GT?
:shadedshu













*no problem!*







new caps and fan Booya!


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 14, 2010)

Damn that's a clean job there from the looks Dj.  

Hey I noticed one thing - You could break out the plastic shell surrounding the 2-pin fan connector on the GPU PCB and plug the black & red of that 3-pin into the connector.

Kinda like what I did with my other GPU, my old Sapphire 4770.
















The fan header on the Sapphire PCB only has two pins.  I had to be very careful and take my time to break the plastic covering surrounding the two pins.

You could still control fan speed and monitor speed even though its just two pin.

I still have my XFX 4770 with another exact cooler, OC's like mad.


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah, gotta love the first 40NM overclocking devil


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 14, 2010)

I never really had blown caps really. Only time that i've replaced a cap was on X-Fi Xtreme Music and even there it wasn't dead, i just deformed it's "legs". These days, i buy products with solid caps only so no problems there either.


----------



## Perseid (Aug 14, 2010)

So how's this for a story?

My PSU is a Kingwin, and I know now those are rolls of the dice. It's lasted 4 years, though, and only needs to last another month or so before I get my new computer. So I was looking at these pics, watching the videos, and thinking, 'Wouldn't it suck if my PSU gave it up now?'

While I'm thinking that I hear a popping sound from near my computer, the circuit breaker flips and my entire bedroom goes dark. Damn.

It turns out that it was an old UPS I wasn't even using and thought was unplugged, started arcing for reasons I still don't know. The only thing plugged into it was a clock(which still works). What a scary coincidence. I'm going to bed now. LOL


----------



## Carlitos714 (Aug 14, 2010)

i hope i never see this on any of my gear!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2010)

reviving old thread:


PSU blew up while i was holding the SFF PC in my hands.







whatever that brown thing was, it aint no more.


----------



## Luke (Dec 6, 2010)

I keep getting broken screens from work
They are normally like the benq screen below and so far i have fixed at least 8 screens and 1 Touch Screen


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 6, 2010)

trodas said:


> China made capacitor - and beware, this is not shopped!



 so its clear dont judge from it looks :shadedshu


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 23, 2010)

Here are some exploded caps in computer related equipment. Blowing force is amazing and it makes PCB really messy.


----------



## trodas (Sep 24, 2012)

Biostar TForce 590 SLI Deluxe, Sacon caps, user pacman, CapsMods forum






Thermaltake 430W PSU, CapXon cap, user cinowell, CapsMod forum


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 24, 2012)

trodas said:


> Biostar TForce 590 SLI Deluxe, Sacon caps, user pacman, CapsMods forum
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/rwnouf.jpg
> 
> ...



welcome back. i might have pictures have to check replaced ALL the power regulation caps for the CPU on an original xbox i was modding. also replaced a cap for the cpu regulators on the mobo gigabyte M55 M4 SLI (??) that my GF runs. to this day 3.4ghz on a 5200 BE no problems/


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> reviving old thread:
> 
> 
> PSU blew up while i was holding the SFF PC in my hands.
> ...



looks like a completely wasted tantalum cap


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 24, 2012)

trodas said:


> Biostar TForce 590 SLI Deluxe, Sacon caps, user pacman, CapsMods forum
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/rwnouf.jpg
> 
> ...



I never have seen solid state caps leak - must be a really cheap mobo


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 24, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> I never have seen solid state caps leak - must be a really cheap mobo



Actually, that's a tricky one. If the lid of the capacitor is not scored, it's a solid capacitor. If the lid is scored like an electrolytic capacitor, even if it has a shell that looks like a solid cap, it is still an electrolytic cap. It isn't possible for a solid capacitor to leak.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 24, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Actually, that's a tricky one. If the lid of the capacitor is not scored, it's a solid capacitor. If the lid is scored like an electrolytic capacitor, even if it has a shell that looks like a solid cap, it is still an electrolytic cap. It isn't possible for a solid capacitor to leak.



no, they just pop and/or hiss really loudly from the bottom


----------



## t_ski (Sep 24, 2012)

Most of the caps I've seen are swollen, or leaking, sometimes lifting up from the bottom.  I've only had one cap that "popped" - in fact, it blew right off the PCB when I switch on the computer.  It was in a Deer brand (IIRC) pwer supply about 7-10 years ago.

Now I see these all the time on Dell PC's and LCD monitors.  I even saw one in a Lexmark printer power supply (only swollen).  I take them off and recap the board and they are usually good to go, unless the heat and dust build up gets them again.


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2012)

The GPU I'm using right now have a bundle of swollen caps. Works like a charm (overclocked too!), we'll see if I ever care to replace them.


----------



## trodas (Jun 14, 2013)

nVidia FX 5200, Skywell SHT caps, user Pentium4 from BadCaps forum


----------



## t_ski (Jun 15, 2013)

I think they should have called those "SHiT" caps instead.  Those caps don't look too bad compared to many of the ones I've seen, especially when they're leaking out or blown all over the mobo.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 15, 2013)

t_ski said:


> I think they should have called those "SHiT" caps instead.  Those caps don't look too bad compared to many of the ones I've seen, especially when they're leaking out or blown all over the mobo.



LMAO, I was about to reply with that yesterday. Now introducing the Skywell "SH!T" line of capacitors, now with twice the dumb.


----------



## trodas (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, they probably just get also the name wrong, lol. Usually these damn chinasee did not lie. For example CapXon could be translated as "cap" being shortcut for capacitor and the Xon as "con", with is shortcut for, well, con 
Check out other "great" names like: Jackcon, Jamicon, Jpcon, Raycon, Asiacon, Canicon ... or even the Fuhjyyu caps. Do the translate of the last one for yourself 




Zotac 7300GT gfx card, Sacon caps, user vlask, SHW forum











PS. Zotac "fixed" gfx card the way it cought on fire: http://www.svethardware.cz/forum/showthrea...ll=1#post283635
...and the quess what! Zotac refused to acknowledge that it is their fault and because it label it as "physical damage", it the refused RMA! Of course when card caught fire, it is physical damage, you...  But the user just played a game, not burned the card inside of running PC, because he want to kill it...!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 18, 2013)

trodas said:


> Well, they probably just get also the name wrong, lol. Usually these damn chinasee did not lie. For example CapXon could be translated as "cap" being shortcut for capacitor and the Xon as "con", with is shortcut for, well, con
> Check out other "great" names like: Jackcon, Jamicon, Jpcon, Raycon, Asiacon, Canicon ... or even the Fuhjyyu caps. Do the translate of the last one for yourself
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, the dreaded Sacon FZ series caps. I had an 8600GT with these caps and every one of them blew.

Edit: Just translated "Fuhjyyu." It's Chinese for "feces, crap, etc."


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 18, 2013)

And if you say "Fuh jyyu" kinda sounds like "foold you".


----------



## trodas (Jun 19, 2013)

> Just translated "Fuhjyyu." It's Chinese for "feces, crap, etc."





> "Fuh jyyu" kinda sounds like "foold you".



You are too mild. I believe, guys, that they are way more personall and direct. They IMHO exactly says what happen when you use these caps... They label them as "F*ck you", because that it how it sounds (Fuhjyyu) for them.



Biostar NF4 4X-A7, Chemicon KZG caps, user Benbow, SHW forum


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 19, 2013)

trodas said:


> You are too mild. I believe, guys, that they are way more personall and direct. They IMHO exactly says what happen when you use these caps... They label them as "F*ck you", because that it how it sounds (Fuhjyyu) for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking that, but wasn't going to say it
Biostar in the NF4 era, huh? That's when they were still teetering between being pretty good and complete crap. They've come a long way!


----------



## trodas (Jun 20, 2013)

Ah, you are too carefull. They are, on the another hand, very open and direct with their messages. NF3 era was not so bad...  The these caps turned out to be bad. Dunno why, maybe they are even fakes...? Sometimes they like to pop-out of their base too:


MSI 845PE Neo mobo, Chemicon KZG caps, user scratchy27, SHW forum


----------



## trodas (Jun 23, 2013)

Soltek SL-75DRV5C mobo, GSC caps, user scratchy27, SWH forum


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 24, 2013)

trodas said:


> Soltek SL-75DRV5C mobo, GSC caps, user scratchy27, SWH forum
> 
> http://s9.postimg.org/va2ng5imn/Soltek_SL_75_DRV5_C_GSC.jpg
> 
> [url]http://s9.postimg.org/wdmrs439n/Soltek_SL_75_DRV5_C_GSC2.jpg[/URL]



wooow soltek, this is one of my fav brand years ago but too bad its gone


----------



## trodas (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, they pretty much skip on caps any way they see fit. But at least they did not insert ONE cap. In the previous example, MSI took out THERE caps that was, by design, should be there... So, hooray for Soltek 




ASrock K7S741 mobo, caps Taicon, user KEOSAN, SHW forum


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 25, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> wooow soltek, this is one of my fav brand years ago but too bad its gone



I had a great soltek board, was sl75frn something, was gold though, was a nice board at the time. I had a xp2500 barton in it, one of the ones that was in fact a xp3200.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 27, 2013)

Solid caps FTW


----------



## trodas (Jul 10, 2013)

You mean those solid caps? 


Asus P5K premium with Elite/Apaq polymer solid caps, user Dawgdoc, Xtremesystems forum.











( http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showth...ad.php?t=171339 )


----------



## Random Murderer (Jul 10, 2013)

trodas said:


> You mean those solid caps?
> 
> 
> Asus P5K premium with Elite/Apaq polymer solid caps, user Dawgdoc, Xtremesystems forum.
> ...



That's a bit different. They blew because of a failed VCore mod on his board (remember those days?)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2013)

trodas said:


> Well, they probably just get also the name wrong, lol. Usually these damn chinasee did not lie. For example CapXon could be translated as "cap" being shortcut for capacitor and the Xon as "con", with is shortcut for, well, con
> Check out other "great" names like: Jackcon, Jamicon, Jpcon, Raycon, Asiacon, Canicon ... or even the Fuhjyyu caps. Do the translate of the last one for yourself
> 
> 
> ...



well cap is short for capacitor but Con is the shorten in french for CONNARD oh wait ... Condensateur (wich is a Capacitor in french  )

btw solid cap with vent arent solid cap so? if they have vent on it its Elecrolyte cap right?


----------



## Derek12 (Jul 19, 2013)

trodas said:


> You mean those solid caps?
> 
> 
> Asus P5K premium with Elite/Apaq polymer solid caps, user Dawgdoc, Xtremesystems forum.
> ...



Gee they can fail due to other reasons (overvoltage, bad component on mobo, etc. They aren't indestructible.


----------



## trodas (May 17, 2015)

*Random Murderer* - 





> That's a bit different. They blew because of a failed VCore mod on his board (remember those days?)



Well, a little bit more juice should not outright cause the explosion... I blame more the crappy design (too few caps on the primary side) and the PSU. 


*GreiverBlade* - 





> tw solid cap with vent arent solid cap so? if they have vent on it its Elecrolyte cap right?



Yes, vents are elyte only. But the exploded polymers did not have vents. They have them now, but that is different story  They are now completely vented 


*Derek12* - 





> Gee they can fail due to other reasons (overvoltage, bad component on mobo, etc. They aren't indestructible.



Indeed. However in good design and powered by good PSU, they should not fail under any circumstances. But I did not trust the China junk caps anymore, even if they are polymer ones.



OCZ 700 SXS PSU with Capxon caps (Teapo on input), user nehalim, PCtuning.cz forum.


----------



## trodas (May 18, 2015)

ECS MCP61PM-GM mobo using Panasonic FL (fake!) caps, user jsc1973, Overclock.net forum.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 18, 2015)

trodas said:


> ECS MCP61PM-GM mobo using *Panasonic FL (fake!)* caps, user jsc1973, Overclock.net forum.


Ha, could have told him that without even looking. Panny's are some of my favorite all-around caps. If it's a Panny F-series, it's either an FM or an FC, or it's fake. It looks like they used the FM coloration, black with gold.
I hope for that guy's sake that he didn't re-cap that board with those, I know a lot of older ECS stuff has bad caps.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 18, 2015)

My RIVE board went up in smoke, I suspect it was dust(though im not sure).


----------



## Random Murderer (May 18, 2015)

jaggerwild said:


> My RIVE board went up in smoke, I suspect it was dust(though im not sure).


NO!
Damn. At least Asus' support for the ROG line is excellent. RMA that pig and get a new one!


----------



## jaggerwild (Jun 9, 2015)

They wont cover it, the three year warranty is over....................UGH! It's sold now.


----------

